# READ ME - Recent rudeness and trouble



## Kalandra (Aug 25, 2008)

There have been a number of threads lately where there have been claims of rudeness and name calling. I will state it now, CUT IT OUT. If you think a posting is rude, report it to a moderator. How are you helping a hedgehog if you are rude back?

Some of the posts where folks are claiming members are being rude are not rude at all. They may be off topic, and you may not like them, but they were not rude. I think a few people are reading more into comments than are really meant to be. Before replying in a rash manner step back for a few minutes, reread the comment and calm yourself before you reply. 

Honestly, if you attack back how is it helping your hedgehog? If you don't like someone, don't read their posts. Add them to your foes list (its in your user control panel). The software will automatically ignore their posts for you. I will be putting people on moderated status. So if you want all your posts to have to pass through a moderator, go ahead, keep stirring up trouble.

Julie
HHC Administrator.


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

Thank you!


----------



## Littlefootsmama (May 23, 2010)

Thank you for finally addressing this issue. I really appreciate it, Julie.


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

Thank you Julie! Hopefully we can resolve our issues - if not I'm happy to leave a couple quills in underwear drawers until it stops.


----------



## lehaley (Jun 25, 2011)

Quills in underwear drawers.... :shock: :shock: :shock: OW.


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

lehaley said:


> Quills in underwear drawers.... :shock: :shock: :shock: OW.


I found one in my bra once. :shock: The hard way. :?


----------



## zorropirate (Aug 13, 2010)

OUCH!

I've found them embedded in my sweaters before and got some nasty pinches at work. hahah. But that undie comment... I'm still squirming as I type!

OUCH!!


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Thanks for getting us off subject LG - that was so rude! :lol: Just kiddin.


----------



## ProjectParanoia (Jan 27, 2010)

That's so odd. I haven't run into anybody being rude here. Everybody seems so friendly.


----------



## Littlefootsmama (May 23, 2010)

LizardGirl said:


> Thank you Julie! Hopefully we can resolve our issues - if not I'm happy to leave a couple quills in underwear drawers until it stops.


LOL! That made me bust out laughing! I have found quills in the oddest places....nothing very comfortable. I guess it goes along with the hedgie ownership!


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Yes, thank you Julie. Hopefully people will pay attention to an admin because they sure didn't listen to the mods. 

I can contribute lots of quills. :lol:


----------



## TeddysMommy (Apr 24, 2011)

Thank you so much Julie for making this issue clear  I really appreciate it  


I found a quill embedded on the back of my pillow once because he hid there earlier in the day... When i flipped it over to make it more comfterable, Man, I was not expecting that :lol:


----------



## hedgiebuddy (Jun 27, 2011)

Everyone here has been so nice to answer my questions! Lily is running around on my bed (With supervision) and I just found a quill in my hair! She likes to run around my head. But quills in underwear :shock: :? Ow!


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Since the mods are here more often it would be nice to give them the power to put someone on moderated status when needed.


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

I usually just have idiotic comments to contribute, so I will remain true to form. When a posting anywhere seems to annoy me, I try to wait a while, or even a day, if I can before answering.


----------



## shortnerdy (Jul 3, 2011)

With his recent illness, Sheldon says you can have the handful sized pile of quills that his Momma doesn't have the heart to throw away.


----------



## JLF1995 (Jun 22, 2011)

Thank you Julie! i really apperetiate that!  
I stepped on a few quills that were stuck in the carpet and they acted just like slivers, but more painful!


----------



## ProjectParanoia (Jan 27, 2010)

Delia hasn't lost any quills in a long time. I'm hoping to find a few here and there to put into a small bottle and onto a necklace. That way I'd always have part of her with me <3
*kinda creepy*


----------



## sayhedgehog (May 18, 2009)

ProjectParanoia said:


> Delia hasn't lost any quills in a long time. I'm hoping to find a few here and there to put into a small bottle and onto a necklace. That way I'd always have part of her with me <3
> *kinda creepy*


That's not creepy at all! I have one of my first hedgehog Quillson's quills mounted onto a card that I carry everywhere with me in my wallet. I always joke that I'll use it to clone him one day. :lol:


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

I had Cholla & Zoey's quills made into an ink pen. I love it!


----------

